# Rundtouren ???



## tom1ayb (27. Januar 2004)

Nachdem nun fast alle Variationen der Alpenx aufgeführt sind möchte ich die cracks um Hilfe bitten für eine schöne 3-4 tägige Rundtour .Die Etappen sollten zwischen 50 u.70 km liegen und zwischen 1600 +1900 hm betragen keine allzulangen Tragestellen und natürlich viele schöne trials. So jetzt bitte andie Tasten


----------



## Superfriend (27. Januar 2004)

Nummer 1:
Wegen der tollen Bergwelt, uriger Hütten und harter Strecken einer meiner Lieblinge: Die klassische Karwendel-8 (heißt so, weil die Tour die Form einer 8 hat). Start in Mittenwald, durch das schöne Karwendeltal zum imposant auf der Hochalm thronenden Karwendelhaus, über groben Wanderweg hinab zum kleinen Ahornboden, erst durch einsamen Wald und später über steile Almen zur Falkenhütte unter den grandiosen Laliderer Wänden -> dort Übernachtung
Am nächsten Tag über den abenteuerlichen Laliderer Trail zur Eng hinab, hinauf zum Plumsjoch, über den tiefen Rüttelschotter zum Achensee und weiter nach Jenbach. Dann als absolute Herausforderung die Mörderauffahrt (1500 hm am Stück, brutalst steil) zur Lamsenjochhütte.
Am dritten und letzten Tag über einen imposanten Pfad hinüber zum westlichen Lamsenjoch, runter au fden Großen Ahornboden und über die Fereinalm zurück nach Mittenwald.

Die Kilometerangabane weiß ich jetzt nicht, ich schäötze die Gesamtlänge auf 150 bis 200 Kms.
Höhenmeter, auch grobe Werte:
1.Tag: 1300
2.Tag: 2200
3.Tag:  800

Nummer 2:
Durchs Verwall. Start in Dalaas im Klostertal-hoch zum Flexenpass (Verkehr erträglich), hinab nach Lech und einsam zur Freiburger Hütte am imposanten Formarinsee hoch, dort Übernachtung. 2. Tag: Freibruger Hütte - Kristberg - Silbertal. Jetzt landschaftlich reizvolle Schiebepassage zum Silbertaler Winterjöchl und an der Rosanna entlang das Schönverwalltal hinauf, finale Tragepassage zur Hielbronner Hütte. Am letzten Tag wenig spektakulär runter ins Montafon, vor bis Schruns und über den altbekannten Kristberg wieder zurück.
Gesamt ca 150 km.
Höhenmeter, ca:
1.Tag: 1400
2.Tag: 2100
3. Tag: 700

Nummer 3:
Die Ötzi-Runde von Marco, berühmt-berüchtigt nach einer Reportage in der bike. Guck Dir hierzu mal die letzten Postings im Thread "Fragen, die ich mir nach dem Alpencross stelle" an. Insgesamt sehr schwer, krasse Schiebpassagen, Gletscherkontakt und ein 3000er. Routenführung: 1. Tag: Sölden - Ötztal vor bis Vent (oder auch über den tiefenbachferner Gletschertrail) - Martin-Busch-Haus - Similaunhütte. 2.Tag. Similaun-Vorderkasar-Eisjöchl. 3. Tag: Eisjöchl-Moos-Timmelsjoch-Sölden. (Ist jetzt ein bisschen grob, genaueres findest Du auf Marcos Seite www.bike-board.de unter Mehrtagestouren. Wahrscheinlich hat er die Tour dort auch "Ötzirunde" oder so ähnlich genannt, musst mal suchen. Dort findest du auch Angaben zu Hönen- und Kilometern.)


Also ich bin alle der drei genannten Touren gefahren. Am eindrucksvollsten war sicherlich die Ötzirunde (die ist aber mit z.T. langen Schiebepassagen verbunden und nur mit alpiner Erfahrung zu machen). Am spaßigsten fand ich fast die Karwendeltour. Wobei das Verwall natürlich auch seinen Reiz hat... Tja, die Qual der Wahl eben.

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, just mail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom1ayb (27. Januar 2004)

Erst mal danke , Tour 3 scheidet aus ( eindeutig zu wenig Kondition) , Karwendelhaus bin ich schon gefahren als ein Tagestour , bleibt Tour 2 werde ich mal auf der Karte studieren 
Trotzdem erstmal danke werde mich bestimmt nochmals melden
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Superfriend (27. Januar 2004)

Das Karwendelhaus schon zu kennen wäre für mich kein Argument gegen Tour 1, weil die Highlights bei diesem Trip woanders sind: Falkenhütte und Lamsenjoch.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## rohstrugel (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo tom1ayb,
wenn es nicht gerade die Alpen sein müssen,
kann ich dir den Schwarzwald empfehlen.
Start in Pforzheim, den Westweg bis nach Lörrach über den Belchen,
dann den östlichen Teil des Westweges zurück bis zum Titisee und 
auf dem Mittelweg wieder nach Pforzheim.


----------



## Carsten (27. Januar 2004)

schau mal auf meine HP, da gibt es Rundtouren in der Schweiz (2001) und in den Dolomiten (2002)
Ansonsten kann man aus den meisten Alpencross-Routen auch ne Rundtour basteln...schau mal auf meine Pässe-Liste


----------



## tom1ayb (28. Januar 2004)

Schwarzwald kennen wir wohne in Baden Baden

soll schon etwas alpiner sein 

habe mirnochmal Tour 1 angesehen (karwendelrunde) klingt doch ganz gut.

Termin steht auch anfang Juli  Dolomiten sind bestimmt sehr schön doch denke ich auch eher etwas schwieriger vomGelände oder?


----------



## Superfriend (28. Januar 2004)

Kann man nicht pauschalisieren. Dolomiten können heftiger als die genannte Karwendelrunde sein - müssen sie aber nicht. Bin aber alles andere als ein Dolo-Experte, da müssen wohl andere helfen.


----------



## tom1ayb (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo Chris
also Termin steht Ende Juni oder Anfang Juli  für 4 Tage , Was mich auch reizen würde wäre eine Tour mit Val d ´úina die Bilder sehen schon spektakulär aus, die Schweiz muss nicht sein wir sind im Sommerurlaub in Lugano das reicht für mein Budget an schweizer Franken.


----------



## Superfriend (29. Januar 2004)

Val d Uina kannst du gut auf einer mehrtägigen Rundtour integrieren:
Möglichkeit 1:
Start in Scoul, über den Pass da Costainas rüber nach Südtirol und über den Schliningpass/Val d Uina wieder ins Engadin. = 2 Tage
Möglichkeit 2:
Nach dem Pass da Cotainas noch einen Ausflug in Richtung Val Mora und erst dann über das Val d Uina zurück. = 3 Tage?

Ich würde bei einer Rundtour das Val d Uina auf alle Fälle Süd-Nord nehmen, das dürfte angenehmer sein.



			
				tom1ayb schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Chris
> also Termin steht Ende Juni oder Anfang Juli  für 4 Tage , Was mich auch reizen würde wäre eine Tour mit Val d ´úina die Bilder sehen schon spektakulär aus, die Schweiz muss nicht sein wir sind im Sommerurlaub in Lugano das reicht für mein Budget an schweizer Franken.


----------



## frijo (29. Januar 2004)

meiner Meinung/Höhenmesser nach dürfte die Strecke Mittenwald-Karwendelhaus-Kl. Ahornboden-Falkenhütte nicht 1300 hm wie von superfriend geschätzt, sondern so ca. 1700-1800 hm und ca. 60 km betragen. Die Geschichte ist ziemlich knackig, weil die schwersten Stücke ganz am Ende der Tour liegen (ähnlich Berchdesgaden-Gotzenalm). In einem hat superfriend aber auf alle Fälle Recht, die Strecke Mittenwald-Karwendelhaus stellt auf keinen Fall das Highlight dieser (Super)tour dar. 

frijo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (29. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Wir sind dieses Jahr von Ischgl aus zu einer 3-tägigen Rundtour aufgebrochen:

1. Tag: Ischgl-Heidelberger Hütte-Fimbapass-Engadina Bassia (oder so ähnlich)-Ramosch.







Link 


2. Tag: Ramosch-SurEn-Val d´Uina-Schliningpaß-Sesvenna Hütte-von hier den Wanderweg (Nr.8??), der sich links am Berghang hochschlängelt (nicht (!) runter Richtung Burgeis)-Abfahrt durch ein tolles, einsames Seitental zum Reschensee/Reschenpass-Via Claudia bis Nauders.

Höhenprofil find ich jetzt auf die schnelle nicht. Bei Bedarf mal Foxi anfunken.

3. Tag: Nauders-Norbertshöhe-Martina-Samnaun-Zeblasjoch-Ischgl.






Link


----------



## Superfriend (29. Januar 2004)

frijo schrieb:
			
		

> meiner Meinung/Höhenmesser nach dürfte die Strecke Mittenwald-Karwendelhaus-Kl. Ahornboden-Falkenhütte nicht 1300 hm wie von superfriend geschätzt, sondern so ca. 1700-1800 hm und ca. 60 km betragen.



Also:
Mittenwald liegt auf 913 Metern. Der Hochalmsattel ist 1639 m hoch. Macht eine Differenz von 726 Hm.
Der Kleine Ahornboden liegt auf etwa 1400 Metern. Die Falkenhütte auf 1846 m. Macht eine Different von 446 m.
Da 726 + 446=1172, ergibt sich so ein theoretischer Wert von 1172 Höhenmetern für den Tag. Da es ja auch von Mittenwald in Richtung Scharnitz ein bissle wellig ist und es beim Anstieg zum Karwendelhaus ein paar ganz kleine Gegenabfahrten gibt, kommen meine 1300 Hm schon hin, ne?   

Wir (Elmar, Fubbes, ich, sowie ein Nicht-IBCler) hatten übrigens ziemlich genau 1400 Hm. Und unsere Tachos haben an der Falkenhütte 39 Kilometer gezeigt.
Die genauen Daten: www.faszination-alpen.de -> Bike & Hike -> Karwendel + Wetterstein 2003.



			
				frijo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Geschichte ist ziemlich knackig, weil die schwersten Stücke ganz am Ende der Tour liegen (ähnlich Berchdesgaden-Gotzenalm).



Naja, der zweite Tag meiner vorgestellten Karwendelrunde ist ungleich heftiger. Der erste funktioniert ganz relaxed, ist eigentlich, wenn man es mit durchschnittlichen Alpencross-Etappen vergleicht, nicht sehr böse. Anders dagegen die zweite Etappe zur Lamsenjochhütte. (V.a., weil der Anstieg zum Lamsenjoch zum Schluss nur noch für Cracks fahrbar ist.)




			
				frijo schrieb:
			
		

> In einem hat superfriend aber auf alle Fälle Recht, die Strecke Mittenwald-Karwendelhaus stellt auf keinen Fall das Highlight dieser (Super)tour dar.
> 
> frijo



Eigentlich mein ich das doch gar nicht. Ich find die wilde Falkenhütte unter den Laliderer Wänden viel beeindruckender als den Wanderer-Highway zwischen Mittenwald und Karwendelhaus. Zum Hochalmsattel quält sich Hinz und Kunz hoch, an der Falkenhütte sind nur die echten Sportler. Und wo kann man schonmal direkt gegenüber einer 700-Hm-Felswand (diesmal ein Schätzwert) schlafen?
Außerdem toll: Der Weg von der Lamsenjochhütte zum Westlichen Lamsenjoch (50% Schieben, aber recht hochalpin)


----------



## reiner (29. Januar 2004)

Hi,

@Pan: Ich würde mich brennend für die 3-Tages-Tour ab Ischgl interessieren. Hast du da eine genauere Tourenbeschreibung? Wie kommt man am 3. Tag von Martina nach Samnaun? Auf Strasse?

4-Tage Lagurai + Latemar:

 1. Cavalese - Forcella di Val Sorda (2. Std schieben) - Rifugio Refavaie
 2. Malga Fossernica - Ponte Stel - Forcella Valsorda (30 Min schieben, dann Supertrail) - Zortea
 3. Rifugio Miralago - San Martino di Castrozza - Passo Rolle - Passo di Lusia
 4. Moena - Karer Paß - Obereggen - Reiterjoch - Predazzo - Cavalese

Servus

Reiner


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo tom1ayb,

haben 2002 diese Rundtour von St. Anton aus gemacht. Statt dem Val S-charl kannst du auch durch Val d' Uina in's Engadin. Schau mal rein  



			
				reiner schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt man am 3. Tag von Martina nach Samnaun? Auf Strasse?
> ...


...wir sind bei dieser Tour auch das Stück über die Asphaltstrasse rauf. Es gab meiner Meinung keine Alternative.   Es sind mehr Viadukte als in der Kompasskarte eingezeichnet !


----------



## Pan (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo Reiner!

Tja, geht wohl leider nur auf Straße - auf andere Weise ist das nach meinem Kartenstudium in der Zeit einfach nicht machbar.

Wir sind seinerzeit Richtung Samnaun die alte Straße auf der linken Seite des Tales gefahren. War aber gar nicht sooo schlimm - zwar Asphalt, aber kaum Verkehr, tolle Tunnels (hatte ich bis dahin nicht - voll prickelnd!!) und geile Landschaft. Auf der rechten Seite verläuft wohl ne neuere Trasse - davon rate ich ab! 

Genaue Tourenbeschreibung? Was willst Du wissen - mail me!!

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Pan (29. Januar 2004)

Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo tom1ayb,
> 
> ...wir sind bei dieser Tour auch das Stück über die Asphaltstrasse rauf. Es gab meiner Meinung keine Alternative.   Es sind mehr Viadukte als in der Kompasskarte eingezeichnet !



Zwei Doofe - ein Gedanke!!

Haben sich unsere Posts wohl geschnitten,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (30. Januar 2004)

Richtig genial ist es in Davos in der Schweiz:

Tag 1:komplett fahrbar hoch bis zum Scalettapass, dann runter zur Futrauna Alm (so ähnlich), hoch zur Keschhütte (Nachmittagskaffee), wieder zurück, dann Sertigpass.
Ab hier geniale, technisch schwierige Geröllabfahrt auf Traumtrail.

Tag 2: Richtung Davos, dann an östlicher Talseite auf Trails bis zum Landwasserviadukt und auf westlicher Talseite wieder zurück nach Davos.

Tag 1 bietet hochalpines, Tragepqassagen, heftige Trails
Tag 2 bietet 50 km cruisen auf Panoramatrails

Mehr zu den Pässen auf meiner Homepage im Bereich Pässe


----------



## Carsten (30. Januar 2004)

wenn das nicht reicht, fahrt über den Duranapass nach Arosa, über das Urdenfürgeli nach Lenzerheide, dann auf dem Polenweg nach Chur.

Zurück nach Davos entwder über Landwasser oder wieder hoch nach Arosa und über den Strelapass (ich hoff das paßt) zurück...


(das kenn ich noch nicht, ist aber bestimmt auch ganz nett...


----------



## dede (30. Januar 2004)

@reiner: deine runde ist in der entgegengesetzten richtung noch wesentlich interessanter (ein paar zusätzliche trails und weniger schieben). 
predazzo-moena-lusia-malga bocche (nicht schon vorher nach paneveggio abfahren)-alter almweg in den marciawald-val venegia-pso rolle-trails bis san martino-lago calaita (alternative: zuerst zur mga tognola hoch, auch per seilbahn möglich)-rif refavaie-pso cinque croci-mga. valsorda-cavalese-predazzo. das ding ist locker in 3 tagen machbar, dieschiebe/tragepassagen beschränken sich auf den aufstieg zur forc. val sorda (ca. 1 std)


----------



## frijo (30. Januar 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Da es ja auch von Mittenwald in Richtung Scharnitz ein bissle wellig ist und es beim Anstieg zum Karwendelhaus ein paar ganz kleine Gegenabfahrten gibt, kommen meine 1300 Hm schon hin, ne?  )



Tja, da frage ich mich wo in aller Welt ich wohl noch rumgefahren bin 



			
				Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, der zweite Tag meiner vorgestellten Karwendelrunde ist ungleich heftiger.)



Mir haben die letzten 2-3 Rampen auf dem steilen, tiefen, ausgewaschenen Schotterweg zur Falkenhütte auch gereicht. 



			
				Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich mein ich das doch gar nicht. Ich find die wilde Falkenhütte unter den Laliderer Wänden viel beeindruckender als den Wanderer-Highway zwischen Mittenwald und Karwendelhaus. Zum Hochalmsattel quält sich Hinz und Kunz hoch, an der Falkenhütte sind nur die echten Sportler. Und wo kann man schonmal direkt gegenüber einer 700-Hm-Felswand (diesmal ein Schätzwert) schlafen?



Wir meinen das selbe, ich bezog mich auf die Aussage von tom1ayb: "..am Karwendelhaus war ich schon...". Die weit aus schöneren Stellen der von superfriend beschriebenen Tour hat tom1ayb dann ja noch nicht gesehen (Falkenhütte, Lamsenjoch, Lamsenjochhütte,..)


frijo


----------



## reiner (30. Januar 2004)

@dede: In dieser Version ist das sicherlich besser. Allerdings der 4. Tag waere andersherum (Predazzo - Reiterjoch) nicht machbar da zu steil (ich schätze über 40%). Und zweitens entgeht dir der Supertrail vom Forcella di Valsorda nach Zortea. Das sind 1000hm alte Militärstrasse. Zugewachsen zum schmalen Pfad, guter Flow, durchgehend fahrbar.

@pan: Ich dachte vielleicht ihr haettet eine Tourenbeschreibung, so mit Wegepunkten und Kilometerangabe. Welche topografische Karten sind fuer diese Tour zu empfehlen? Ich habe zwar die AustrianMap, allerdings fehlt der Schweizer Teil der Tour.

@alle: Fuer die Lagorai-Tour hätte ich eine Tourenbeschreibung. Allerdings stimmt die manchmal nicht und läuft zum Teil auch anders: wir sind damals nicht über Straße zum Passo Rolle, sondern über den Lagho di Colbricon. Das war viel Schieberei, rentiert sich nicht.

Servus

Reiner


----------



## dede (2. Februar 2004)

D'accord bzgl predazzo-zortea ! colbriconpaß macht nur sinn von süden her (mga. tognola-mga. valcigolera-pso. colbricon. bis zu den seen am paß läßt sich's dann fahren, der weiterweg zum rollepaß ist vielleicht zu 5% zu fahren (alles verblockt). allerdings läßt sich vom paß ganz gut auf einem etwas unwegsamen saumpfad zu einer alm unterhalb abfahren. hier beginnt eine FS, die runter in den marciawald und nach paneveggio führt. man könnte also eine tolle 1-2 tagesrunde draus machen (anfahrt durchs val venegia)


@alle: Fuer die Lagorai-Tour hätte ich eine Tourenbeschreibung. Allerdings stimmt die manchmal nicht und läuft zum Teil auch anders: wir sind damals nicht über Straße zum Passo Rolle, sondern über den Lagho di Colbricon. Das war viel Schieberei, rentiert sich nicht.

Servus

Reiner[/QUOTE]


----------



## tom1ayb (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo Chris 

wäre super wenn Du mir die Tour (ValdÚina ) etwasnäher beschreiben könntetst es zeichnet sich ab das wir da fahren wollen. Was hältst Du von Startpunkt in Nauders ? 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo Thomas , wir planen für dieses Jahr auch eine Mehrtagestour in dieser Gegend . Vielleicht hast du schon den Thread : Rundtour v. St. Anton ... gelesen . Fahren jetzt aber von Ischgl ü. Fimberpass-Scuol-Costainapass-Müstair-Val d´Uina-Samnaun-Ischgl . Sind dann auch 4 Tage u. jeweils ca. 50 km + 1200-1500 hm . Sehr hilfreich waren uns bei Fragen Chris ( Superfriend ) , Allgäu-Biker ( nette Homepage + Mehrtagestour in dem Gebiet gemacht ) + natürlich Red Orbiter ( super Homepage + sehr "erfahren" in Graubünden / Schweiz ) . Bei Start in Nauders könntest ja erst nach Samnaun , dann über Zeblasjoch zur Heidelberger Hütte . Am zweiten Tag über Fimberpass nach Scuol u. über Costainapass . Am dritten dann Val d´Uina von Süd nach Nord und anschl. nach Nauders zurück . Das war jetzt auf die schnelle mein Vorschlag bei Start + Ziel in Nauders . 
Viel Spaß beim Planen und Biken der Tour !!!


----------



## tom1ayb (2. Februar 2004)

Wer bin ich ??? schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas , wir planen für dieses Jahr auch eine Mehrtagestour in dieser Gegend . Vielleicht hast du schon den Thread : Rundtour v. St. Anton ... gelesen . Fahren jetzt aber von Ischgl ü. Fimberpass-Scuol-Costainapass-Müstair-Val d´Uina-Samnaun-Ischgl . Sind dann auch 4 Tage u. jeweils ca. 50 km + 1200-1500 hm . Sehr hilfreich waren uns bei Fragen Chris ( Superfriend ) , Allgäu-Biker ( nette Homepage + Mehrtagestour in dem Gebiet gemacht ) + natürlich Red Orbiter ( super Homepage + sehr "erfahren" in Graubünden / Schweiz ) . Bei Start in Nauders könntest ja erst nach Samnaun , dann über Zeblasjoch zur Heidelberger Hütte . Am zweiten Tag über Fimberpass nach Scuol u. über Costainapass . Am dritten dann Val d´Uina von Süd nach Nord und anschl. nach Nauders zurück . Das war jetzt auf die schnelle mein Vorschlag bei Start + Ziel in Nauders .
> Viel Spaß beim Planen und Biken der Tour !!!



Hi 

eine Frage wo plant ihr die Übernachtungen welche Karten brauche ich , im Prinzip wäre es uns egal wo wir starten die Frage ist habt ihr in Ischgl eine Pension?


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (3. Februar 2004)

In Ischgl + Scuol werden wir schon preistechnisch Pensionen bevorzugen . Die dritte Übernachtung ist in Südtirol kurz nach der Schweizer Grenze , im Tal bevor es hoch Richtung Schliningpass / Val d`Uina geht . Dann noch einmal Richtung Samnaun . Gebucht wird wenn überhaupt sehr kurzfristig , wegen Urlaubsabstimmung und Wettervorhersage .
Wir warten selbst auch noch auf Tips , wo man in diesen Ortschaften gut + günstig Übernachten kann .

In diesem Gebiet ( Schweiz allgemein ) sieht es mit Kompass-Karten bis jetzt sehr schlecht aus , sollen erst etwa Mitte des Jahres herauskommen !
Von der Karte kann ich dir von Kümmerly + Frey ( Unterengadin ) M 1:60000 empfehlen . War von Superfriend  wirklich ein toller Tip : Ist bissle teurer ( um die 13  ) aber dafür ist die von uns geplante Tour bis auf ca . 5-10 km komplett drauf . So spart man sich das mitschleppen einiger Kompass-Karten ,
was dann am Ende auch noch billiger ist + Platz im Rucksack spart . 
Gefällt uns Schwaben : 2x gespart !!!        

Tschüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (3. Februar 2004)

Nur um Wer bin ich? mal wieder die Lässigkeit meines Studentenlebens vorzuführen, poste ich noch um diese Uhrzeit...   
Aber im ernst:
Wieviele Tage wollt ihr denn fahren, tom? Nauders als Startort ist prinzipiell ganz gut, so ließe sich der unbekannte aber gute Übergang am Schwarzsee (hochmoor auf kanpp 2000 m = beeindruckende Landschaft) integrieren... Die genauere Ausgestaltung hängt natürlich davon ab, wieviele Tage ihr fahren wollt.


----------



## tom1ayb (3. Februar 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Nur um Wer bin ich? mal wieder die Lässigkeit meines Studentenlebens vorzuführen, poste ich noch um diese Uhrzeit...
> Aber im ernst:
> Wieviele Tage wollt ihr denn fahren, tom? Nauders als Startort ist prinzipiell ganz gut, so ließe sich der unbekannte aber gute Übergang am Schwarzsee (hochmoor auf kanpp 2000 m = beeindruckende Landschaft) integrieren... Die genauere Ausgestaltung hängt natürlich davon ab, wieviele Tage ihr fahren wollt.



Hallo 
also geplant ist Mittwochnachmittag  Antreise und Sonntag mittag wieder zurück , am Sonntag sollte allerdings das meiste gefahren sein also nichts mehr wildes wenn überhaupt , wenn wir mit drei Tagen hinkämen wäre auch ok.Ich bin gerade am Suchen wo es die von "wer bin ich " bzw ,von dir empfohlene Karte bekomme.


----------



## Fubbes (3. Februar 2004)

tom1ayb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerade am Suchen wo es die von "wer bin ich " bzw ,von dir empfohlene Karte bekomme.


 Die Karte gibt es z.B. hier

 @Superfriend
 Wo wir doch auch auf der Suche nach einer Wochenendtour sind, ich wäre von der Ecke Fimberpass, Pass Costainapass, Val Mora auch sehr angetan. Ist eine schöne Ecke. Nur mal im Hinterkopf behalten.
 PS: dein Studentenleben interessiert hier keinen 

 Gruß
    Daniel


----------



## tom1ayb (3. Februar 2004)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Die Karte gibt es z.B. hier
> 
> @Superfriend
> Wo wir doch auch auf der Suche nach einer Wochenendtour sind, ich wäre von der Ecke Fimberpass, Pass Costainapass, Val Mora auch sehr angetan. Ist eine schöne Ecke. Nur mal im Hinterkopf behalten.
> ...


Danke Daniel 
habe die KArte bestellt 
Termin steht vielleicht klappt es ja bei euch auch an diesem langen WE .Wobei ganz so fit wie Ihr fehlt bei mir noch ein bisschen auch sollte die Tour auch etwas Erholung sein und nicht nur hm fressen aber trotzdem wäre es natürlich super wenn es klappen würde.


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (3. Februar 2004)

@tom1ayb + Superfriend
An was für einem Termin wollt denn ihr fahren ? Wenn wir alle den selben Zeitraum wählen , trifft man sich ja unterwegs vielleicht .


----------



## tom1ayb (3. Februar 2004)

Wer bin ich ??? schrieb:
			
		

> @tom1ayb + Superfriend
> An was für einem Termin wollt denn ihr fahren ? Wenn wir alle den selben Zeitraum wählen , trifft man sich ja unterwegs vielleicht .



Hallo 
also geplant ist 23.Juni - 27 Juni hat Priorität 1 falls die Wetteraussichten wirklich katastrophal wären würden wir eine Woche nach hinten schieben , ich denke in dieser Zeit dürfte das noch ohne Probleme möglich sein


----------



## Superfriend (3. Februar 2004)

Wir fahren ziemlich sicher am Pfingtswochenende vier Etappen, es scheint also (leider!!!) zu keiner Überschendiung zu kommen. Diskutiert haben wir (hauptsächlich Elmar und ich, mit Daniel habe ich aber auch schon darüber gesprochen) bis jetzt eine Singletrail-lastige Route von der Gegend um Garmisch zum Hauptkamm am Brenner und vielleicht bis in den Dunstkreis der Dolomiten, je nach Startort halt. Für die Silvretta ist dagegen Pfingsten noch ein bisschen früh, meinst Du nicht Daniel?

Aber nun trotzdem zu für Euch möglichen Rundtouren durch die Silvretta und das Unterengadin.
Ich hätte spontan folgende Ideen (Höhenmeter habe ich jetzt nicht zusammengerechnet, aber ich denke, es müsste in drei bis vier Tagen hinhauen):

Nummer 1:
Nauders-Spiss-Samnaun-je nach Lust Inneres Viderjoch/Äußeres Viderjoch/Idjoch-Ischgl-Fimberpass-Pass da Costainas-Lü-St.Maria-Nähe Mals-Sesvenna Hütte-Schliningpass-Val d Uina-Sur En-Ramosch-am Inn entlang bis Saclamischott-Schwarzsee-Nauders.

Nummer 2:
Scoul-Pass da Costainas-Lü-St.Maria-Umbrailpass-Stilfserjoch-Dreisprachenspitze-über Singletrail zur Furkelhütte-Prad am Stilfserjoch-Mals-Nähe Mals-Sesvenna Hütte-Schliningpass-Val d Uina-Sur En-Scoul.

Die Touren sind beide landschaftlich beeindrucken und hochalpin, ahben außerdem SUPER Trails. Nummer 1 kenne ich bis auf den Abschnitt zwischen Samnaun und Ischgl (Huu, ab Sommer 2004 gibt es angeblich einen neuen Trail vom Idjoch bis ins Dorf runter, die ziehen da nämlich ein richtig professionelles MTB-Gebiet auf!) komplett, bei Nummer 2 kann ich leider selber nicht mit eigener Stilfserjoch-Erfahrung dienen. 

Grüße
Chris

Für Fubbes noch ein P.S.: Bist ja nur neidisch! Bääähhhbääääh


----------



## tom1ayb (4. Februar 2004)

Aber nun trotzdem zu für Euch möglichen Rundtouren durch die Silvretta und das Unterengadin.
Ich hätte spontan folgende Ideen (Höhenmeter habe ich jetzt nicht zusammengerechnet, aber ich denke, es müsste in drei bis vier Tagen hinhauen):

Nummer 1:
Nauders-Spiss-Samnaun-je nach Lust Inneres Viderjoch/Äußeres Viderjoch/Idjoch-Ischgl-Fimberpass-Pass da Costainas-Lü-St.Maria-Nähe Mals-Sesvenna Hütte-Schliningpass-Val d Uina-Sur En-Ramosch-am Inn entlang bis Saclamischott-Schwarzsee-Nauders.

Nummer 2:
Scoul-Pass da Costainas-Lü-St.Maria-Umbrailpass-Stilfserjoch-Dreisprachenspitze-über Singletrail zur Furkelhütte-Prad am Stilfserjoch-Mals-Nähe Mals-Sesvenna Hütte-Schliningpass-Val d Uina-Sur En-Scoul.

Die Touren sind beide landschaftlich beeindrucken und hochalpin, ahben außerdem SUPER Trails. Nummer 1 kenne ich bis auf den Abschnitt zwischen Samnaun und Ischgl (Huu, ab Sommer 2004 gibt es angeblich einen neuen Trail vom Idjoch bis ins Dorf runter, die ziehen da nämlich ein richtig professionelles MTB-Gebiet auf!) komplett, bei Nummer 2 kann ich leider selber nicht mit eigener Stilfserjoch-Erfahrung dienen. 

Grüße
Chris

Für Fubbes noch ein P.S.: Bist ja nur neidisch! Bääähhhbääääh [/QUOTE]


----------



## tom1ayb (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo Chris 

also die Tour 1 liest sich super und ich denke das wirds wohl werden , hast Du mir bitte noch die Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten ,wäre argerlich auf der "falschen" Hütte zu nächtigen , ich denke ich habe morgen die KArten werde die Tour dann mal einzeichnen und bestimmt noch ein paar Fragen haben

Gruß
Tom

Nummer 1:
Nauders-Spiss-Samnaun-je nach Lust Inneres Viderjoch/Äußeres Viderjoch/Idjoch-Ischgl-Fimberpass-Pass da Costainas-Lü-St.Maria-Nähe Mals-Sesvenna Hütte-Schliningpass-Val d Uina-Sur En-Ramosch-am Inn entlang bis Saclamischott-Schwarzsee-Nauders.

Nummer 2:
Scoul-Pass da Costainas-Lü-St.Maria-Umbrailpass-Stilfserjoch-Dreisprachenspitze-über Singletrail zur Furkelhütte-Prad am Stilfserjoch-Mals-Nähe Mals-Sesvenna Hütte-Schliningpass-Val d Uina-Sur En-Scoul.

Die Touren sind beide landschaftlich beeindrucken und hochalpin, ahben außerdem SUPER Trails. Nummer 1 kenne ich bis auf den Abschnitt zwischen Samnaun und Ischgl (Huu, ab Sommer 2004 gibt es angeblich einen neuen Trail vom Idjoch bis ins Dorf runter, die ziehen da nämlich ein richtig professionelles MTB-Gebiet auf!) komplett, bei Nummer 2 kann ich leider selber nicht mit eigener Stilfserjoch-Erfahrung dienen. 

Grüße
Chris

Für Fubbes noch ein P.S.: Bist ja nur neidisch! Bääähhhbääääh [/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (4. Februar 2004)

Auf der Strecke von Tour eins liegen die Heidelberger Hütte und die Sesvenna Hütte - beide sehr zu empfehlen. Sonstige Übernachtungen wohl nur im Tal möglich. Musst selber mal rechnen, wie das mit den Tagesetappen hinhaut.


----------



## nimmersatt (4. Februar 2004)

Wer bin ich ??? schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Gebiet ( Schweiz allgemein ) sieht es mit Kompass-Karten bis jetzt sehr schlecht aus , sollen erst etwa Mitte des Jahres herauskommen !
> 
> Tschüß



Also wer Kompass-Karten den besten Karten der Welt vorzieht ist imho ein hoffnungsloser Fall - also bitte, da kannst du gleich ein Stück Raufasertapete mitnehmen, die ist bestimmt so genau wie die Kompasskarte   

nimm um Himmelswillen die Schweizer Landeskarte!


----------



## nimmersatt (4. Februar 2004)

der Goldseetrail...ein Appetithäppchen

wobei, die Umbrailseite von der 3-Sprachenspitze ist auch fein


----------



## tom1ayb (5. Februar 2004)

Nummer 1:
Nauders-Spiss-Samnaun-je nach Lust Inneres Viderjoch/Äußeres Viderjoch/Idjoch-Ischgl-Fimberpass-Pass da Costainas-Lü-St.Maria-Nähe Mals-Sesvenna Hütte-Schliningpass-Val d Uina-Sur En-Ramosch-am Inn entlang bis Saclamischott-Schwarzsee-Nauders.

Hallo 

also ich habe heute die Karten bekommen (Kümmerly&Frey) Unterengadin da scheint die ganze Tour ja darauf zu sein , benutzt die gleiche Karte ?


----------



## Superfriend (5. Februar 2004)

tom1ayb schrieb:
			
		

> Nummer 1:
> Nauders-Spiss-Samnaun-je nach Lust Inneres Viderjoch/Äußeres Viderjoch/Idjoch-Ischgl-Fimberpass-Pass da Costainas-Lü-St.Maria-Nähe Mals-Sesvenna Hütte-Schliningpass-Val d Uina-Sur En-Ramosch-am Inn entlang bis Saclamischott-Schwarzsee-Nauders.
> 
> Hallo
> ...



Ja, benutze auch diese Karte.


----------



## tom1ayb (5. Februar 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, benutze auch diese Karte.



Das ist ja schon mal nicht schlecht ich habe die Strecke von Dir jetzt mal nachgefahren es sind ca 160 km , meine Frage an Dich wo würdest Du die etappenziele legen (Übernachtung ) was ist für normalos machbar 
Gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (5. Februar 2004)

tom1ayb schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja schon mal nicht schlecht ich habe die Strecke von Dir jetzt mal nachgefahren es sind ca 160 km , meine Frage an Dich wo würdest Du die etappenziele legen (Übernachtung ) was ist für normalos machbar
> Gruß
> Tom




Ich weiß ja nicht, wie Du fährst.
Ich plane normalerweise mit Tagesetappen bis höchstens 2500 Höhenmetern. Wenn das ganze eine konditionell eher nicht sooo anspruchsvolle Tour sein soll, würde ich Dir Tagesetappen vorschlagen, die im Schnitt 1300 bis 1600 Höhenmeter und etwa 50 Kilometer haben.
Die 160 Kilometer sagen aber erstmal sehr wenig. Wieviele Höhenmeter sind es denn?

Weil ich wie gesagt die Höhenmeterzahlen nicht kenne, schieße ich jetzt einfach mal ins blaue.
1. Nauders-Ischgl
2.Ischgl-Scoul
3.Scoul-Pass da Costainas-Nähe Mals-Sesvennahütte
4.Sesvennahütte-Nauders
Etappe 3 schätze ich allerdings auf gute 2000 Höhenmeter. Daher Ende der dritten Etappe evtl. schon in Schlining unterhalb der Sesvennahütte und am vierten Tag dann mehr Zeit einplanen. Allerdings hättest Du so keine der beiden möglichen Hüttenübernachtungen mitgenommen.
Also rechne mal die Höhenmeter aus, dann planen wir weiter.
Grüße
Chris

P.S.: Auf der Stecke Ischgl-Heidelberger Hütte kannst du vielleicht mit der Seilbahn abkürzen, meines Wissens nehmen die Räder mit.


----------



## Pan (6. Februar 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Auf der Stecke Ischgl-Heidelberger Hütte kannst du vielleicht mit der Seilbahn abkürzen, meines Wissens nehmen die Räder mit.



Räder nehmen die mit, richtig!

Bringt aber m.E. nix (oder nicht viel), weil Du ja nur bis zur Fimba-Bahn-Station mitfährst = Ersparnis ca. 2km von 14 - ob das den Fahrpreis rechtfertigt?


----------



## Superfriend (6. Februar 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> Räder nehmen die mit, richtig!
> 
> Bringt aber m.E. nix (oder nicht viel), weil Du ja nur bis zur Fimba-Bahn-Station mitfährst = Ersparnis ca. 2km von 14 - ob das den Fahrpreis rechtfertigt?



Du sparst Dir 300 Höhenmeter. Also eine halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde bergauf-strampeln - muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob das in der jeweiligen Situation Sinn macht oder nicht.


----------



## tom1ayb (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo 
erst mal danke ich habe die Etappen auch so im Sinn allerdings gebe ich Dir recht so um die 1500 hm am Tag sollten reichen , Habe ich eine Chance :Ischgl ,Fimberpass, usw.Val´Duina und dann wieder zurück nach Ischgl ( also Start und Ziel in Ischgl) dann fällt halt eine Etappe weg ( Nauders,Samnaun)  und ich habe etwas mehr Luft allerdings finde ich keinen passenden Rückweg hat jemand ne Idee


----------



## rasinini (6. Februar 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> der Goldseetrail...ein Appetithäppchen
> 
> wobei, die Umbrailseite von der 3-Sprachenspitze ist auch fein



Hallo,

kannst du mal auf irgendeiner Karte oder Skizze markieren, in welcher Gegend diese Fotos aufgenommen wurden?
War(en) diese Tour(en) zum größtenteil fahrbar (Hardtail oder Tourenfully)?

Ciao


----------



## dede (6. Februar 2004)

also vom val d'uina zurück nach ischgl ist eigentlich kein großes problem. entweder du fährst zurück in die schweiz (müstair) und dann über den pso costainas (der ist auch von süden her praktisch komplett fahrbar) ins engadin oder bereits von der sesvennahütteauf dem trail (schwierig !) zur plantapatschhütte am watles und zur haideralm. von dort duchs roental und oben rum zur wunderschönen reschenalm. danach geht's entweder direkt nach nauders runter oder aber (schöner) bis kurz unter das dreiländereck und auf netten trails am schwarz-und grünsee vorbei bis knapp oberhalb der norbertshöhe. hier geht links eine schotterpiste nach sclamischot ab. über martina zur auffahrt zur kobleralm und bis nach samnaun, wo du übers viderjoch wieder zurück zur idalpe (ab sommer mit trail richtung heidelberger hütte) und nach ischgl zurückkommst...


----------



## Pan (6. Februar 2004)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> (...)oder bereits von der sesvennahütteauf dem trail (schwierig !) zur plantapatschhütte am watles und zur haideralm. von dort duchs roental und oben rum zur wunderschönen reschenalm. danach geht's entweder direkt nach nauders runter oder aber (schöner) bis kurz unter das dreiländereck und auf netten trails am schwarz-und grünsee vorbei bis knapp oberhalb der norbertshöhe. hier geht links eine schotterpiste nach sclamischot ab. über martina zur auffahrt zur kobleralm und bis nach samnaun, wo du übers viderjoch wieder zurück zur idalpe (ab sommer mit trail richtung heidelberger hütte) und nach ischgl zurückkommst...



Sorry dede,

aber dass ist ein ziemlicher Ritt!!!

Genau die Strecke sind wir im Sommer (allerdings mit Startpunkt Ramosch) gefahren. Wir waren dann so ca. 16.00 in Nauders. Von hier über die Norbertshöhe-Sclamischot-Martina nach Samnaun brauchten wir ca. 4 Std.
Und von Samnaun nochmal rüber nach Ischgl (wir sind übers Zeblasjoch) - huijuijui!!!

Vorschlag:

1. Tag: Ischgl-Fimbapss-Ramosch  1500hm/40km

2. Tag: Ramosch-Val d´uina-Sesvenna-watles (Wanderweg8 durchs Oberdörflertal, alternativ Nr.8a über Pfaffensee/Plantapatschhütte)-Reschenpass-Nauders

1400Hm/50km

3. Tag: Nauders-Samnaun-Ischgl 1700hm/55km (über Zeblasjoch)


----------



## tom1ayb (6. Februar 2004)

[
Vorschlag:

1. Tag: Ischgl-Fimbapss-Ramosch  1500hm/40km

2. Tag: Ramosch-Val d´uina-Sesvenna-watles (Wanderweg8 durchs Oberdörflertal, alternativ Nr.8a über Pfaffensee/Plantapatschhütte)-Reschenpass-Nauders

1400Hm/50km

3. Tag: Nauders-Samnaun-Ischgl 1700hm/55km (über Zeblasjoch)[/QUOTE]

Das liest sich gut ich habe gerade mal auf der Karte (kümmerly +Frey) geschaut wäre super wenn Du mir noch ein paar kleinere Orte zwischendrin nennen könntest damit ich die Tour mal einzeichnen kann, besonder nach ValUina ist mir der weg nicht ganz klar , mir gefällt auch die Variante von Dede zurück in die Schweiz wenn der Pass  wirklich fahrbar ist geplant ist das Ganze ja ende Juni sollte von der Jahreszeit ja klappen ????


----------



## dede (6. Februar 2004)

logisch, war auch nicht für einen tag gedacht, da bist du ja bei ner transalp-challenge etappe !!! hab wohl die threads davor etwas zu sehr überflogen. allerdings läßt sich meines wissens auch von samnaun aus der lift benützen, so daß man sich auch knapp ne stunde auffahrt sparen kann



			
				Pan schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry dede,
> 
> aber dass ist ein ziemlicher Ritt!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Elmar Neßler (6. Februar 2004)

hi,

die bilder sind auf dem weg entstanden, der von der drei-sprachen-spitze gen osten richtung goldsee führt. also nord-östlich vom stilfserjoch.

wenn der trail leer ist (ich war september 2002 da --> nur 2 wanderer), ist er genial.

fahrbar ist der trail ab der drei-sprachen-spitze mit hardtail und fully gleichmassen. ich fahre hardtail mit 80mm federweg, also nix spektakuläres. hatte keine probleme, auch wenn der trail später nach dem goldsee etwas gröber wird als die verhältnismäßig leichte querung von der drei-sprachen-spitze bis zum goldsee.

ach ja, ab umbrailpass sollte man lieber die strasse raufkurbeln gen stilfser joch, als die serpentinen links davon bergauf zu versuchen, das dürfte recht sicher ne schiebepassage werden. schieben muss man so und so ab stilfser joch zur dreisprachenspitze, sind dort aber nur gut 80 hm. ab der derisprachenspitze kann das vergnügen dann beginnen. am wegesrand gibt's auch zahlreiche infotafeln zum 1. weltkrieg und den stellungen dort oben. sehr beeindruckend.

karte habe ich nicht zur hand, sorry ...

ciao, elmar



			
				rasinini schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kannst du mal auf irgendeiner Karte oder Skizze markieren, in welcher Gegend diese Fotos aufgenommen wurden?
> War(en) diese Tour(en) zum größtenteil fahrbar (Hardtail oder Tourenfully)?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arminfle (6. Februar 2004)

tom1ayb schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Vorschlag:
> 
> 1. Tag: Ischgl-Fimbapss-Ramosch  1500hm/40km
> ...



Hallo Thomas
Wenn Du den Pass Costainas und das Val d'Uina fahren möchtest würde ich Dir die Richtung Scuol - Pass Costainas und zurück durchs Val d'Uina empfehlen.

Gruss, Armin


----------



## tom1ayb (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo Armin 

nett von Dir zu hören , ja meine beiden Kollegen und ich wollen im Juni die Tour fahren , kennst Du Pas Costainas und Val d úina ? Ich hoffe wir sehen uns im Frühjahr sobald der Schnee weg ist mal im tessin 
Bis dann
Thomas


----------



## arminfle (7. Februar 2004)

tom1ayb schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Armin
> 
> nett von Dir zu hören , ja meine beiden Kollegen und ich wollen im Juni die Tour fahren , kennst Du Pas Costainas und Val d úina ? Ich hoffe wir sehen uns im Frühjahr sobald der Schnee weg ist mal im tessin
> Bis dann
> Thomas



Hoi Thomas

Das Du mich noch erkannt hast ;-)
Wir sind im letzten Jahr von Scuol aus zu einer Tagestour  über den Costainaspass - Val Mora   - Buffalora   - Zernez - Suol gestartet. Die Tour war für einen Tag wohl sehr anstrengend aber auch sehr schön   .
Am folgenden Tag waren wir dafür etwas zurückhaltender und fuhren von Scuol ins Val d'Uina. Die Felsengalerie erwanderten wir jedoch nur; die Bikes liessen wir kurz unterhalb stehen, da wir wieder denselben Weg zurückwollten ( Tribut an den vorhergehenden Tag   ).
Auf der Seite von Redorbiter ( www.Trail.ch ) sind der Costainaspass und das Val d'Uina beschrieben.
Auf den Frühling und die Touren im Tessin freue ich mich auch schon.

Bis spätestens im Tessin, Armin


----------



## Superfriend (7. Februar 2004)

arminfle schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi Thomas
> 
> Das Du mich noch erkannt hast ;-)
> Wir sind im letzten Jahr von Scuol aus zu einer Tagestour  über den Costainaspass - Val Mora   - Buffalora   - Zernez - Suol gestartet. Die Tour war für einen Tag wohl sehr anstrengend aber auch sehr schön   .



Da hab eich mal was ähnliches gemacht: Tagestour mit Start in Mals, vor bis St.Maria, durchs Val Vau ins Val Mora, dann aber nicht zum Passo Val Mora, sondern rübergequert zur Buffalora-Alm, auf die Ofenpassstraße, hoch zum Ofenpass und wieder runter nach Mals. Wirklich ganz tolle verlassene Gegend mit super viel Fahrspaß!!!


----------



## tom1ayb (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo Hallo 

bitte keine "Gewalttouren" will so 50 - 60 km und zwischen 14 und 1600 hm. Soll ja noch ein bisschen Erholung dabei sein  was mir jetznoch fehlt war die Rückfahrt von Nauders nach Ischgl wennmöglich auch in diesemo.g.Rahmen haz jemand eine Idee


----------



## arminfle (8. Februar 2004)

tom1ayb schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hallo
> 
> bitte keine "Gewalttouren" will so 50 - 60 km und zwischen 14 und 1600 hm. Soll ja noch ein bisschen Erholung dabei sein  was mir jetznoch fehlt war die Rückfahrt von Nauders nach Ischgl wennmöglich auch in diesemo.g.Rahmen haz jemand eine Idee



Hallo
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nur die Möglichkeit den Weg über Samnaun zu wählen und dann übers Zeblasjoch (ca. 2540m) oder über den Flimsattel (ca. 2730m) zurück nach Ischgl. Beide Anstiege sind über lange Strecken sehr, sehr steil.
Vorsicht: Je nach Wetterentwicklung im Frühjahr könntest Du auf diesem Weg noch einiges an Schnee antreffen.

Gruss, Armin


----------



## Superfriend (8. Februar 2004)

Jungs, das haben wir doch schon weiter oben im Thread besprochen. Von Nauders aus zurück über Samnaun und dann wie im Posting vor diesem vorgeschlagen.


----------



## s-geronimo (12. Februar 2004)

guckst du hier :

http://www.bike-explorer.ch/topofgraubuenden/default.htm

die runde sind wir diese jahr gefahren. die tour war auch anfang des jahres in der MOUNTAINBIKE beschrieben.war unsere erste alpenerfahrung und mit sicherheit nicht die letzte.
wir sind auf eigene faust gefahren und haben uns die strecke anhand der beschreibungen aus der karte rausgesucht. war eine klasse (rund)tour.

gruß
ger  nim


----------

